# Charchi's marking



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Help, Charchi has been a little sweetheart up until now. All of a sudden he has started marking. Right now I have a male wrap on him but I don't want to have to keep one on him all the time. I have not caught him "in the act" but I know for sure that it is him, as he is always just leaving the scene of the crime and where I am finding pee, like on the sides of things, it could only be him. I know to reprimand him if I catch him but he is very quick. Does anyone have any advice for me before I send him to the moon:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ugh Lynda I'm sorry, I don't know. My boys mark but only at my in laws house. They have to wear belly bands when we visit. At home they don't do it. The only thing I can think of is to go back to potty training basics-you have to catch him in the act to let him know its not ok.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

You can send him to me, not to the moon. Ray marks on anything that is new or out of place, like if I leave a grocery bag on the floor. It is usually just a few drops, and I just sigh and clean it up. He was really bad when we first moved to the new house, because everything was new and out of place as far as he was concerned. I guess I have no advise. We did put diapers on him for awhile, until he calmed down.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Well no wonder he's marking. He's "pissed" at you for calling him CHAR-chi in the title of your thread. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You know you can always send him to me, marking or not. :innocent: I feel for you. Tyler uses his pee pads but sometimes will get close to the corner and probably have two legs on the pad and ends up peeing off the edge. Drives me nuts. But he doesn't indiscriminately pee in places or corners away from his pads.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Wonder why he just started? Has something changed? New furniture, flooring or a dog visiting? We had that problem with mine when we moved in because everything was different and the previous owners had a dog. Once I cleaned the carpets and they had time to adjust it stopped inside. They still do it outside though.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Well no wonder he's marking. He's "pissed" at you for calling him CHAR-chi in the title of your thread. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You know you can always send him to me, marking or not. :innocent: I feel for you. Tyler uses his pee pads but sometimes will get close to the corner and probably have two legs on the pad and ends up peeing off the edge. Drives me nuts. But he doesn't indiscriminately pee in places or corners away from his pads.



:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Sue:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: when I had my granddog Divot here, I caught him peeing on the heat vent:w00t: after cleaning it and checking all the other vents, I decided to leave the slider open, never had the problem after that, but you can bet we were watching him like a hawk


could he have UTI?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

If Dewey is in a different room, he'll begin to lift his leg If I say Aa Aa, he'll put his leg down and move on. He doesn't mark in the rooms that he's usually in. When he puts his leg down, I say good boy........(he really isn't but I tell him anyway!)


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh oh, guess his new name will be pee body. I have two boys and thank goodness they have not done this. My biggest problem is Zach trying to pee on Boo outside.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Well, on his way to the moon, stop and pick up my two boys....they are marking all the time now too!!! :smilie_tischkante::w00t:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Mine is a vicious cycle outside - one will pee, then the next one will pee on top of that and here comes the third and then we start over! I can't figure out how these tiny little bodies hold all this - it's not like they have camel humps!! But geez


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We've never been able to break Rylee of marking but he spent 8 years as a stud dog before we got him..
.All our babies, including Rylee are fixed. We try to let them out every couple hours to potty and play... He will usually keep his man pants dry but once in a while he'll pee in them, sometimes right after I let him out,I put them on and he hikes his leg..little stinker!
We really have to watch so he doesn't pee on one of the girls..


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Lou's Mom said:


> Mine is a vicious cycle outside - one will pee, then the next one will pee on top of that and here comes the third and then we start over! I can't figure out how these tiny little bodies hold all this - it's not like they have camel humps!! But geez


Mine do the same thing. I put a clean pee pad down and before I walk out of the laundry room there are four pees on it, pick it up, put another one down and the same thing. Chachi has started marking furniture. I had a long talk with him today and right now he is on probation.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

If this is new behavior, then either something has changed in the house and it is behavioral or it is medical. Does he mark on items that are near windows/doors. Is there something in common with what he is marking? Has anything changed in the house?


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> Well no wonder he's marking. He's "pissed" at you for calling him CHAR-chi in the title of your thread. :w00t::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: You know you can always send him to me, marking or not. :innocent: I feel for you. Tyler uses his pee pads but sometimes will get close to the corner and probably have two legs on the pad and ends up peeing off the edge. Drives me nuts. But he doesn't indiscriminately pee in places or corners away from his pads.


Ok, so I spelt his name wrong.:brownbag: I am so frazzled right now I don't know if I'm coming or going, but I do know that he is on his way to the moon if he doesn't knock it off, or at the very least, on his way to Sylvia's new house.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

wkomorow said:


> If this is new behavior, then either something has changed in the house and it is behavioral or it is medical. Does he mark on items that are near windows/doors. Is there something in common with what he is marking? Has anything changed in the house?


Hi Walter, nothing has changed in the house at all. He was marking one of the beds I have for them in the dinning room. Not in the bed, he stands by it and does it cause he is getting the out side of it wet. He also started marking the stairs that we have for them in our bedroom. Again, not on the stairs but on the side of them and of course it goes on the hard wood floor. They are no longer allowed in the dinning room and I now keep my bedroom door shut too til I can get this under control. I feel bad for the girls cause they can't go in the dinning room and sun themselves by the sliding glass door which they love to do. I explained to them that it is because of their naughty brother.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Furbabies mom said:


> If Dewey is in a different room, he'll begin to lift his leg If I say Aa Aa, he'll put his leg down and move on. He doesn't mark in the rooms that he's usually in. When he puts his leg down, I say good boy........(he really isn't but I tell him anyway!)


Deb, you crack me up:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

lynda said:


> Hi Walter, nothing has changed in the house at all. He was marking one of the beds I have for them in the dinning room. Not in the bed, he stands by it and does it cause he is getting the out side of it wet. He also started marking the stairs that we have for them in our bedroom. Again, not on the stairs but on the side of them and of course it goes on the hard wood floor. They are no longer allowed in the dinning room and I now keep my bedroom door shut too til I can get this under control. I feel bad for the girls cause they can't go in the dinning room and sun themselves by the sliding glass door which they love to do. I explained to them that it is because of their naughty brother.


Initial thought is that he saw one of your girls getting special treatment or attention maybe in the bed and he is acting out to let you and them that he is the alpha male and deserves attention. Just a thought from a male perspective. Just grasping at straws.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If this started suddenly, my first step would be to have a urine sample checked. 

If that is normal, there is no hope and he should come live with me. hehehe


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

jmm said:


> If this started suddenly, my first step would be to have a urine sample checked.
> 
> If that is normal, there is no hope and he should come live with me. hehehe


 Well Jackie, I see you had your laugh (hehehe) for the day. I will try to get a urine sample from him. If it is positive I will do what ever it takes to make him better. If it is negative then he is yours, *Now who's laughing:HistericalSmiley:*


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You know I'd snatch that boy up anytime! Love him!!! Roo could use a pal


----------

